# We're Linked!



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Can't believe our luck.  Last October we saw a sibling pair in CWW.  As we weren't yet approved our SW wouldn't let us ring up about them.  We were approved at the end of November and contacted the childrens SW the same week.  Fast forward 4 months and finally yesterday we all got together.  It was the first time we had one of these visits and we didn't know what to expect.  They stayed for 2 hours, liked the posh biscuits I had bought, got licked to death by the dog and gave us half a dozen up to date photos of the children.  We all agreed that our SW would phone them on Monday when we had all had chance to reflect on the meeting.  But Monday is such a loooong way away so we called our SW this lunchtime and asked her to ring them today and see if they liked us.  They loved us and they want us to be princess and smiling boys mum and dad!!!!!

It's early days yet and there is lots to sort out before matching panel (hopefully in May or June), but we are so excited and delighted.  Princess and smiling boy are both 6 (not twins).  They come from a LA about an hours drive away from where we live. 

Don't know what to do with myself this afternoon.  I am walking around in a daze with a stupid grin on my face.

Sanita


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Fantastic news Sanita... am so pleased for you.  WOW, a son AND daughter in one go.... wonderful.

Enjoy every minute of this manic part of the process... your feet won't touch the ground.

     

Love C xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Excellent news Sanita!  So very pleased for you and DH.
Can't wait to hear more.
Love
OT x


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Fantastic news!!!

So pleased for you both.

A
XX


----------



## melaniejhodson (Jan 30, 2006)

Sanita

Wonderful news 

Loved reading your story - i am really pleased for you and dh.  Many, many congratulations.

LOL
Melanie


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Sanita,
I am so happy for you what a wonderful story to end the week great stuff a boy and girl in one go!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sanita i'm sooo pleased and excited for you hun     keep us posted  

pam xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Sanita

Fantastic news.  Many congratulations.

Tracey x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

fab news

xxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Fantastic news Sanita, so happy for you 

love

Camilla


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Sanita

fabulous news 
you and dh must be over the moon - wow a boy and a girl you are certainly going to be busy 
enjoy the little rest before its GO GO GO!

keep us up to date 
LB
X


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

great news Sanita 
what biscuits did you get..i cant get any sw to eat biccies..not even choc hobnobs! doesnt seem to make any difference as to whether they like us tho 
enjoy your weekend floating on cloud 9

kj x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Sanita & Dh,

Ahhh wonderful news....so thrilled for you both.

Laine


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Sanita  - I can only repeat what every one else has said and say many congratulations, I am so pleased for you and your DH.

Having a 6 year old DD, I can honestly say it is a lovely age.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## maisiek (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol maisie x


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Sanita, you must be thrilled to to get a boy and a girl and what a lovely age.

I love reading about success stories like yours on FF. It really helps with the adoption journey.

Best of luck
Bluebells x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Sanita

What great news.  Hope you get some more details on princess and smiling boy soon.  Can't wait to read the next instalment

Karen x


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Sanita,

Great news.  Sounds really positive.  Can't wait to hear all your news.

Love Rhianna.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sanita,

That's brilliant news.  So pleased for you and DH.  Can't wait to read more about your new family   

Cindy


----------

